# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Giúp mình crack photoshop CS2 với !

## quy263

mình đã tham khảo nhiều cách crack nhưng vẫn không thực hiện được ! mình ngu quá cơ ! hihi:wub:... bạn nào rành vấn đề này thì giúp mình nha ! thanks nhiều

----------


## hvu45678

> mình đã tham khảo nhiều cách crack nhưng vẫn không thực hiện được ! mình ngu quá cơ ! hihi:wub:... bạn nào rành vấn đề này thì giúp mình nha ! thanks nhiều


 keygen, mình ko dùng cs2 nên chưa thử
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=al6xohp8
crack
http://www3.bigupload.com/files/y7ekp2kkcn/crack.rar.html]
bạn thử nha

----------


## tamdeptrai

dùng keygen để crack cho cs2 phức tạp hơn cs3 và cs4 .mình đã dùng qua tất cả các bản này 

thật ra nói khác tức là khác thứ tự các bước thôi .chứ crack giống nhau hết à .
đối với cs2 thì carck cùng với quá trình cài đặt .còn cs3 và cs4 thì crack sau khi đã cài xong rồi .đó là cải tiến hơn của adobe .vì một lý do là : 
nếu như cs2 mà đang cài bạn crack không nổi thì bạn lại phải gỡ ra và cài lại từ đầu sẽ mất thời gian hơn .còn như cs3 và cs4 thì bạn cứ chỉ việc cài cho hoàn thành .khi bắt đầu sử dụng nó mới đòi serial và số authrization sau > dễ hơn nhiều dù bạn không điền được serial thì bạn có thể điền sau cũng được 


*làm như sau :* bạn chú ý các số 1 , 2, 3 , 4 , 5 để hiểu sự trình bày của mình 
sau khi cài ở bước đầu thì cs2 sẽ hỏi serial bạn hãy chạy keygen ra chọn danh mục photoshop cs2 .9.0 ở mục số 1 



sau đó nhấn general ở lấy serial ở mục số *2 ( hình vẽ )*
sau đó tiếp tục cài .đên khi cài gần xong bắt đầu cs2 yêu cầu có số autherzation .nó sẽ cung cấp mã request code .lúc này bạn hãy copy mã request code của nó điền vào mục số 4 ( hình vẽ ) .tại mục số 3 bạn hãy chọn đúng chương trình mình đang cài .cụ thể là photoshop cs2 9.0 .sau đó nhấn generate để lấy mã trả lời answer code ( mục số 5 ) .hãy lấy mã trả lời này điền vào mục autherzation trong chương trình photoshop .tiếp tục cài .kết thúc đăng ký vài cái linh tinh như email , tên tuổi , rồi update là xong 

---------------------------------bài viết đã được trộn ---------------------------------
lưu ý : chỉ chạy một lần .nghĩa là bạn chỉ làm một lần phải được ngay .nếu không được bản phải làm lại từ đầu

----------


## ngocbich231

> keygen, mình ko dùng cs2 nên chưa thử
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=al6xohp8
> crack
> http://www3.bigupload.com/files/y7ekp2kkcn/crack.rar.html]
> bạn thử nha


pas của crack là gì vậy bạn ơi

----------


## ngothong248

bạn ko đưa pass giải nén sao mà mình dùng dc , hic

----------

